# 97 altima gxe idle issues



## frankie z (Aug 14, 2010)

New distributor, fuel filter, plugs, wires, cleaned throttle body, cam pos sensor, and engine intermittently stalls at idle, engine gas milage is down, but when problem occurs engine will recover or try to recover to idle RPM, then RPM drops below idle RPM, recovers then will die. engine starts right back up and then will idle fine. Any help!


----------



## mc60170 (Jul 13, 2006)

Only other things I can think of are:

1. Intake manifold gasket - before I had mine replaced, the car idled poorly.

2. Oil leaking in the distributor (search the forums).

Let us know how you make out.

Marc


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Definately check the two items mentioned above, esp. the intake gasket. Use carb cleaner and spray the area around the intake gasket with the engine running and listen for a change in RPM. If those areas are okay and there are no other sources of vacuum leaks, check and adjust your ignition timing and base idle adjustment. Improper base idle adjustment prevents the IACV/AAV valve from working properly to maintain proper idle.


----------

